# Nvida Card non riconosciuta

## Flonaldo

Vi posto un lspci inerente alla scheda

```
 04:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0160 (rev a1)  
```

Ho una Nvidia 6500; Come faccio?

----------

## Dun

Fregatene  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Prova ad installare i driver tramite emerge (magari quelli ~x86 per essere sicuri)  :Smile: 

Cya!

----------

## Deus Ex

Stessa identica cosa tua, e stesso output di lspci. Vai tranquillo con i driver proprietari.

----------

## !equilibrium

quel warning esce quando i driver nVidia proprietari incappano in una non-nVidia, cioè quelle schede video che montano i chipset nVidia ma sono venduti da altri produttori di schede video 3D; sei già stato molto fortunato che il driver proprietario funzioni sulla tua scheda brandizzata   :Wink: 

----------

## Flonaldo

 *DarkAngel76 wrote:*   

> quel warning esce quando i driver nVidia proprietari incappano in una non-nVidia, cioè quelle schede video che montano i chipset nVidia ma sono venduti da altri produttori di schede video 3D; sei già stato molto fortunato che il driver proprietario funzioni sulla tua scheda brandizzata  

 

Si, ma eseguendo la procedura standard; ovvero seguendo la guida non ne sono venuto a capo!

[Quindi? cosa mi consigliate di fare? Forse dovrei anche precisare che ho un EM64T, quindi tilde AMD64

----------

## Scen

Hai provato, da root, a dare un

```

update-pciids

```

?

----------

## Flonaldo

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Hai provato, da root, a dare un
> 
> ```
> 
> update-pciids
> ...

 

Ho provato ma continua a non andare e dare problemi! La guida l'ho seguita tutta...

----------

## GuN_jAcK

vai direttamente sul sito di nvidia e scaricati i driver da li...io faccio così e devo dire che mi ci trovo molto meglio e mi funziona sempre al 100%  :Wink: 

----------

## Flonaldo

 *GuN_jAcK wrote:*   

> vai direttamente sul sito di nvidia e scaricati i driver da li...io faccio così e devo dire che mi ci trovo molto meglio e mi funziona sempre al 100% 

 

beato te ma a me non va proprio! Ho scaricato i driver dal sito nvidia; ho eseguito le istruzioni e la procedura è andata anche in porto ma x non parte dicendomi

Mi dice che non è riuscito a trovare lo screen

----------

## GuN_jAcK

scusa l'ovvietà ma quando lo hai fatto ti sei assicurato di aver unloadado il driver precedente dando:

```

modprobe -r nvidia

```

dopo di che hai aggiornato le opengl con

```

opengl-update nvidia

```

?

----------

## Flonaldo

Si, ma mi da quest'errore; ovvero quell Unrecognized option : nvidia

```
 maracutez ~ # opengl-update nvidia

 * Unrecognized option: nvidia

opengl-update 2.2.1

Usage: opengl-update [<options>] <GL implementation>

       Set the opengl implementation.

       Valid options:

       --use-old:          If an implementation is already set, use that one.

       --prefix=<val>:     Set the source prefix (default: /usr)

       --dst-prefix=<val>: Set the destination prefix (default: /usr)

       --impl-headers:     Use headers provided by this implementation to

                           override golbal ones provided by opengl-update.

Usage: opengl-update --get-implementation

       Print the current implementaion

Notes:

       --impl-headers was default in <opengl-update-2.2.

       This utility switches between OpenGL implementations.  There is

       1 available implementation: xorg-x11

Examples:

       opengl-update xorg-x11

       This will setup things to use libGL.so from X.org.

       opengl-update nvidia

       This will setup things to use libGL.so from the nVidia drivers   
```

----------

## GuN_jAcK

è come se non avesse nel sistema le glx...prova a unloadare i moduli ed installare i driver scaricati dal sito nvidia, aggiorni con opengl-update e riprova  :Smile: 

----------

## Onip

con le ultime versioni dei driver (che, tra l'altro, è sempre meglio installare con portage) ci vuole il pacchetto eselect e il suo modulo per le opengl. opengl-update non va più bene. Inoltre nvidia-glx l'hai installato?

----------

## Flonaldo

 *Onip wrote:*   

> con le ultime versioni dei driver (che, tra l'altro, è sempre meglio installare con portage) ci vuole il pacchetto eselect e il suo modulo per le opengl. opengl-update non va più bene. Inoltre nvidia-glx l'hai installato?

 

Si che l'ho installato! eselect invece no! Provo e vi faccio sapere

----------

## Flonaldo

Installato tutto, nvidia-glx che poi ha tirato con se nvidia-kernel, eselect e quant'altro! Il problema è che ora 

```
opengl-update nvidia
```

funziona anche ma poi quando do un glxinfo per controllare l' accelerazione mi da segmentation fault!   :Shocked: 

----------

## Onip

```
# eselect opengl set nvidia
```

 Dovrebbe fare al caso tuo

Byez

----------

## Flonaldo

 *Onip wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # eselect opengl set nvidia
> ```
> ...

 

```
eselect opengl set nvidia

!!! Error: Can't load module opengl

exiting.

```

 Forse farei bene a dare una ricompilata ad xorg?

----------

## Onip

```
#emerge eselect-opengl
```

Prova prima questo. l'errore che hai messo sembra relativo al fatto che eselect non trova il modulo corretto per gestire opengl.

Byez

p.s. sei sicuro di avere usato emerge? a me lo aveva installato come dipendenza...

----------

## Flonaldo

 *Onip wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> #emerge eselect-opengl
> ```
> ...

 

se ti riferisci ad eselect si, ho usato emerge; l'ho dovuto prima smascherare  :Smile: 

----------

## Flonaldo

ok, ha funzionato tutto, nel senso che mi ha switchato a OpenGl nvidia ma l'accelerazione ancora non va! Forse dovrei fare qualcos'altro? Ripeto che seguendo la guida non va...

----------

## Onip

io proverei a controllare i log di X per cercare errori ( (EE) ), può essere che ci sia qualcosa di utile. oppure in dmesg dopo aver dato modprobe nvidia. In ogni caso toglierei sicuramente tutto quello che non hai messo con portage per poi reinstallare con emerge, non si sa mai che qualche file vada a finire nella posizione sbagliata. Un'ultima cosa: nvidia-kernel e nvidia-glx devono avere la stessa versione.

Io ho

```
[I] media-video/nvidia-kernel (1.0.8178-r3)

[I] media-video/nvidia-glx (1.0.8178)

[I] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources (2.6.15-r1)
```

e tutto funziona alla grande.

Byez

----------

## Flonaldo

io ho 

```
 media-video/nvidia-glx

     Available versions:  1.0.6111-r2 1.0.6111-r3 1.0.6629-r6 1.0.6629-r7 1.0.7167-r2 1.0.7167-r3 1.0.7174-r5 1.0.7667-r1 1.0.7676-r1 1.0.7676-r2 1.0.8174 1.0.8174-r1 1.0.8178

     Installed:           1.0.8178

     Homepage:            http://www.nvidia.com/

     Description:         NVIDIA X11 driver and GLX libraries

```

```
* sys-kernel/gentoo-sources

     Available versions:  !2.4.31-r1 !2.4.32-r2 2.6.14-r5 ~2.6.14-r7 ~2.6.15 2.6.15-r1 ~2.6.15-r2 2.6.15-r3 2.6.15-r4 2.6.15-r5

     Installed:           2.6.15-r5

     Homepage:            http://dev.gentoo.org/~dsd/genpatches

     Description:         Full sources including the gentoo patchset for the 2.6 kernel tree

```

```
* media-video/nvidia-kernel

     Available versions:  1.0.6111-r3 1.0.6629-r4 1.0.6629-r5 1.0.7167-r1 1.0.7174 1.0.7174-r1 1.0.7174-r2 1.0.7667 1.0.7676 1.0.7676-r1 1.0.8174 1.0.8174-r1 1.0.8178 1.0.8178-r1 1.0.8178-r2 1.0.8178-r3

     Installed:           1.0.8178-r3

     Homepage:            http://www.nvidia.com/

     Description:         Linux kernel module for the NVIDIA X11 driver

```

e non funziona assolutamente nulla! 

X parte anche ma senza accelerazione grafica, infatti non appena vado a modificare  nv con nvidia in xorg.conf non parte piu nulla 

```
(II) ARK: driver (version 0.5.0 for ARK Logic chipset: ark1000pv,

        ark2000pv, ark2000mt

(II) CYRIX: driver for Cyrix MediaGX Processors: mediagx

(II) Silicon Motion: driver (version 1.3.1) for Silicon Motion Lynx chipsets:

        Lynx, LynxE, Lynx3D, LynxEM, LynxEM+, Lynx3DM, Cougar3DR

(II) VGA: Generic VGA driver (version 4.0) for chipsets: generic

(II) DUMMY: Driver for Dummy chipsets: dummy

(II) VESA: driver for VESA chipsets: vesa

(II) I810: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810, i810-dc100,

        i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 852GM/855GM, 865G, 915G

(II) FBDEV: driver for framebuffer: fbdev, afb

(II) v4l driver for Video4Linux

(II) I810: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810, i810-dc100,

        i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 852GM/855GM, 865G, 915G

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 04:00:0

(EE) No devices detected.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support

         at http://wiki.X.Org

 for help.

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

```

Idee?? Ah dimenticavo 

```
 opengl-update --get-implementation

nvidia

```

Sembra vadi a metà...

----------

## Onip

forse ho capito dove sta il problema.

Devi controllare di avere i devices per la scheda in /dev. Per farlo vedi cosa ti da questo comando

```
Hal9000 ~ # ls /dev/nv*

/dev/nvidia0  /dev/nvidia2  /dev/nvidia4  /dev/nvidia6  /dev/nvidiactl

/dev/nvidia1  /dev/nvidia3  /dev/nvidia5  /dev/nvidia7  /dev/nvram

```

Dovrebbe darti una cosa simile alla mia. Se non vedi i devices allora devi prima vedere come hai impostato RC_DEVICE_TARBALL in 

```
/etc/conf.d/rc
```

.

con i nuovo kernel hanno cambiato delle cose per cui udev non crea più i devices per la scheda (perchè i driver sono proprietari). La soluzione è scaricare una versione vecchia dei driver (1.0.7xxx dovrebbe andare) e copiarsi da qualche parte il file NVMakedevices.sh che viene installato in /sbin . Poi, a seconda di come è impostata la variabile qui sopra, hai due modi di procedere.

se è yes, allora ti basta eseguire una sola volta lo script e i tuoi devices saranno sempre presenti in /dev

se è no allora bisogna fare in modo che lo script venga eseguito prima di ogni avvio di X. Io per comodità lo ho aggiunto in local.start

```
Hal9000 ~ # cat /etc/conf.d/local.start

# /etc/conf.d/local.start

# This is a good place to load any misc programs

# on startup ( use 1>&2 to hide output)

if [ ! -e /dev/nvidia0 ]; then

  /sbin/NVmakedevices.sh

fi

```

Speriamo che questo risolva

Byez   :Wink: 

----------

## Flonaldo

A quanto pare 

```
maracutez log # ls /dev/nv*

ls: /dev/nv*: No such file or directory
```

Il problema è che l'eseguibile

```
NVMakedevices.sh
```

 non risulta essere presente nel mio sistema! Tantomeno in /sbin!

Cosa positiva è che ora ho capito dove sta il  problema...ovvero  non crea i device per la video

----------

## Onip

lo script lo puoi trovare installando una versione vecchia dei driver. Oppure qui.   :Wink: 

Byez

----------

## Flonaldo

 *Onip wrote:*   

> lo script lo puoi trovare installando una versione vecchia dei driver. Oppure qui.  
> 
> Byez

 

grazie, provo un po se va...

----------

## Flonaldo

Come temevo non va! Ho creato giustamente i Devices per Nvidia

```
maracutez ~ # ls /dev/nv*

/dev/nvidia0  /dev/nvidia2  /dev/nvidia4  /dev/nvidia6  /dev/nvidiactl

/dev/nvidia1  /dev/nvidia3  /dev/nvidia5  /dev/nvidia7

```

Ho generato xorg tramite nvidia-xconfig ed il risultato è questo:

```
# nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig

# nvidia-xconfig:  version 1.0  (buildmeister@builder26)  Wed Dec 14 17:16:10 PST 2005

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Layout0"

    Screen      0  "Screen0"

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    RgbPath         "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

    FontPath        "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

    FontPath        "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/:unscaled"

    FontPath        "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath        "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath        "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath        "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath        "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath        "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath        "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/cyrillic/"

    FontPath        "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load           "dbe"

    Load           "extmod"

    Load           "type1"

    Load           "freetype"

    Load           "glx"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from data in "/etc/conf.d/gpm"

    Identifier     "Mouse0"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Protocol"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from default

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "kbd"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "Unknown"

    HorizSync       30.0 - 110.0

    VertRefresh     50.0 - 150.0

    Option         "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Device0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes      "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubSection

EndSection

                                                                                              38,5          Top
```

ma X continua ancora a non partire! idee?

----------

## Onip

se non posti degli errori è difficile...

----------

## Flonaldo

 *Onip wrote:*   

> se non posti degli errori è difficile...

 

Si, scusami tanto

```
(II) ARK: driver (version 0.5.0 for ARK Logic chipset: ark1000pv,

        ark2000pv, ark2000mt

(II) CYRIX: driver for Cyrix MediaGX Processors: mediagx

(II) Silicon Motion: driver (version 1.3.1) for Silicon Motion Lynx chipsets:

        Lynx, LynxE, Lynx3D, LynxEM, LynxEM+, Lynx3DM, Cougar3DR

(II) VGA: Generic VGA driver (version 4.0) for chipsets: generic

(II) DUMMY: Driver for Dummy chipsets: dummy

(II) VESA: driver for VESA chipsets: vesa

(II) I810: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810, i810-dc100,

        i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 852GM/855GM, 865G, 915G

(II) FBDEV: driver for framebuffer: fbdev, afb

(II) v4l driver for Video4Linux

(II) I810: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810, i810-dc100,

        i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 852GM/855GM, 865G, 915G

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 04:00:0

(EE) No devices detected.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support

         at http://wiki.X.Org

 for help.

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

```

Non capisco davvero! Eppure le Schede Nvidia non hanno mai dato particolari problemi...

----------

## Onip

 *flonaldo wrote:*   

> (EE) No devices detected.
> 
> Fatal server error:
> 
> no screens found 

 

Boh, l'unica cosa che mi viene inmente è che xorg.conf non sia impostato correttamente, in particolare nella sezione dello schermo

In bocca al lupo.

p.s. prova a cercare (tramite google) qualche xorg.conf di pc con la tua stessa configurazione

----------

## Flonaldo

 *Onip wrote:*   

>  *flonaldo wrote:*   (EE) No devices detected.
> 
> Fatal server error:
> 
> no screens found  
> ...

 

Già...strana storia questa! Cmq cerco un po in giro...se poi qualcuno con una nvidia 6500 funzionante posta il suo xorg sarebbe una bel passo in avanti  :Smile: 

----------

## Flonaldo

Ma credete forse che sia meglio se l'Xorg lo faccio fare ad nvidia-xconfig oppure me lo faccia io a manina per poi andararlo a modificare?

Oltretutto se il device è scazzato, come faccio a sapere quale sia quello giusto?

```
nvidia0 nvidia1 nvidia2 ecc
```

Cmq le ho provate tutte; non va e non va! Ho postato anche su Hardware e Kernel! magari li mi dicono: "cretino, quella scheda non va una cippa lippa, comprane un altra!"

----------

## flocchini

e' strano che vada a cercarsi tutti quei driver che non c'entrano un tubo... nella sezione "device" prova a modificare con 

```
Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BusID       "PCI:04:00:00"

EndSection 

```

sul mio vecchio portatile aveva risolto un prob simile

----------

## Flonaldo

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> e' strano che vada a cercarsi tutti quei driver che non c'entrano un tubo... nella sezione "device" prova a modificare con 
> 
> ```
> Section "Device"
> 
> ...

 

ok ma ora datemi delle delucidazioni perchè sono stanco di fare 1000 prove! Dato che è una scheda PCI-Express ho abilitato nel kernel

```
[*] PCI Express support
```

e non solo... 

```
<*> Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)
```

Devo mettere qualcos altro o va bene cosi?Cmq ora provo a aggiungendo quella roba...

----------

## Peach

 *Flonaldo wrote:*   

> ok ma ora datemi delle delucidazioni perchè sono stanco di fare 1000 prove! Dato che è una scheda PCI-Express ho abilitato nel kernel
> 
> ```
> [*] PCI Express support
> ```
> ...

 

ti dico... anche io ho una nvidia su pciXpress.

in Device Drivers -> Character devices

```
<M> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)

<M>  tuo chip

< > Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)
```

come vedi non ho selezionato il DRM, con una scheda nvidia non dovrebbe servire a nulla visto che è fornito dai driver proprietari (dovrebbe esserci scritto pure sulla guida).

mi pare basti...

----------

## Flonaldo

Ed a questo punto cambia la visione della F*GA...faccio tutte le prove del caso e poi vi faccio sapere! Questa scheda mi sta facendo dannare! Non so piu come prenderla!

----------

